# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Эпиграммы на участников Независимого суицид форума

## Сибиряк

Решил предложить вам новую почву для творчества
*Песнь об Agains*
Готичная личность
Потомок сам Зигфрида
Размеров громадных
Приветствует нас
И с великаном таким металлическим
Мы пили,ребята,в клубе Релакс

*Песнь о Hvis Lyset Tor Oss*
Ник не выговоришь
Букв слишком много
И имя не спросишь
Представится сам
Андреем парнишу назвали
Не с ником заявится к нам
Уж лучше по имени
Чем по кликухе инетовской
И это с симпатией
С любовью мы скажем большой

----------


## BlackBlood

Молодца   :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

Прикольно,интересная мысль)

----------

